# Early Man



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

Anybody else listening to this band?

This is my latest obsession. Their debut album "Closing In" is phenominal. Early Man is actually only two guys, but they extend to a four-piece for shows.

Seriously, it's the first metal I've heard in years that really got it right. If you like Ozzy/Sabbath, Halford/Judas Priest and Iron Maiden, these guys are truly the ****.


----------



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

Somebody needs to separate me from this album. I don't listen to anything else. All other metal has fallen in the wake of the mighty Early Man. It's getting a little out of control....

Seriously, I bought Anthrax's "Anthrology" on the same day I got this album, and I don't think I've listened to it yet. I'm fixating....it has to stop!!!!:googly:


----------



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

Wait a minute.....did I just reply to myself?

Oh crap, I think I did it again, too....


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

It's official now... you're a loser. 

Double reply to yourself.


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

well if you think it was so great that you had to reply to yourself twice, I just might have to go see about this album. I'll let you know my thoughts.


----------



## lipstikgrl (May 14, 2005)

Zombie-F said:


> It's official now... you're a loser.
> 
> Double reply to yourself.


It wasn't official before now? huh.


----------

